# Dwarf Baby Tears



## Camper (Feb 7, 2009)

Noob question, how do you plant the Dwarf Baby Tears? 
The Dwarf Baby Tears that I got came with a plastic black Pot.

Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Divide the floss up into small ****** (eighths are good) and stick them (floss and all) into the substrate about 1 - 1.5" apart and they will grow into each other to make a carpet.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

When i started with my plants i found the instructional videos at Tropica very helpful.

http://www.tropica.com/default.asp , then click "Aquaristic"


----------

